# Is this nuts or what?



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

OK, this seller on eBay advertises his MX Leader as a bargain because the stem is frozen in the steerer tube and he can't get it out. So what do the eBay nuts do? Bid the price out the roof -- for a frame that's in Netherlands and will cost $55 to ship to the US. Current price as of Saturday afternoon, $700. The days of MXL bargains are clearly over.


http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-MX-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

At least on eBay they are.....I think the only deals to be had these days are going to be from obscure foreign websites or from someone stumbling across a bike/frame in person and buying it on the spot.


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Stem and fork issue*

You would certainly think that if the stem could have been removed, the seller would have done so before having to mention that as a flaw in the auction. Looks like he cut the top of the stem off to try somehow to remove it, but that didn't work. Merckx MXL framesets are nice, but I would not want one without the matching fork to ride and looks like no sure thing this one can be used.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*You*



Frank121 said:


> You would certainly think that if the stem could have been removed, the seller would have done so before having to mention that as a flaw in the auction. Looks like he cut the top of the stem off to try somehow to remove it, but that didn't work. Merckx MXL framesets are nice, but I would not want one without the matching fork to ride and looks like no sure thing this one can be used.




should still be able to save the fork....I had the same thing recently with the Strada OS I bought.....just have to cut the stem, take off the stem fork, and then heat the steerer tube...it'll come out....might be a lot of work, but it'll come out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

there is a mxl fork on ebay.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*The voice of experience*



physasst said:


> should still be able to save the fork....I had the same thing recently with the Strada OS I bought.....just have to cut the stem, take off the stem fork, and then heat the steerer tube...it'll come out....might be a lot of work, but it'll come out.


speaks!! Did you do it yourself or have LBS do it?

b21


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Final price was $1,026. Amazing what an eBay bidding war can do. I have seen much nicer Merckx -- complete bikes -- sell for less than that.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

barry1021 said:


> speaks!! Did you do it yourself or have LBS do it?
> 
> b21



Combination, I worked on it myself for awhile, but then had the LBS guys get involved. I did it with them so I could learn how to do it, if the need ever arises again....even with the heat and a pipe wrench on the cut portion of the stem...still was an SOB to get out..!! Managed to do it though...


----------

